# Musician's Ear Plugs



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Where do you get them?

Which ones do you use and how effective are they?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a thread on that subject a while back, might help

http://www.guitarscanada.com/recording-pa-lounge/29962-anyone-using-ear-monitors.html


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a thread on that subject a while back, might help
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/recording-pa-lounge/29962-anyone-using-ear-monitors.html


Oh, sorry. I meant "ear-plugs" in the sense that it attenuates the sound and eliminates
the harmful sound waves. I thought ear monitors and ear plugs are different. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought some from an audiologist about 8-10 years ago. Well worth the investment, although they do take a little getting used to. I believe mine were Etymotic ER15 (15dB attenuation). I would kinda like to try the 9dB filters, but they're getting pretty pricey these days. Mine were fitted, but I've heard the generic rubber version works pretty well too at 1/10 of the price.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I got a pair of the generic ones at L&M - they cut the sound pressure by about 6 dB, and (theoretically) cut sudden peaks (i.e. snare cracks) by more. They work, but I always feel like I'm not hearing everything that I should - small price to pay to avoid tinnitus though.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

The Etymotic are the ones I use. They do cut the top end though so you need to adjust things before you put them in. Otherwise you'll end up with top end that will cut people's hair.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a pair that were custom molded to my ears. I use them when the DJ between sets is louder than the band or when I'm at a show where I'm NOT behind the board.

When I'm on stage, I never wear protection. If someone in my band is so loud that I need them, I solve the root cause and either the offending player turns down or I find a new player.

My biggest complaint with musicians and hearing protection, is that the guys who wear them, tend to be WAY TOO FRICKING LOUD.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd like to get a custom set for myself, but in the meantime, I use the ones you get from L&M. I forget what they're called, but they're a beige-ish rubber colour with some flanges on the shaft that goes into the canal and a rounded tip that houses the filter. Cost about 12 bucks or so?

Like all ear protection, though, I find I end up tearing them out after a few songs anyway. I just can't get used to playing with them in because I feel like I'm missing a lot of info that I NEED to hear.

I'm with Milkman, if you can keep the stage volume down and let the PA do the heavy lifting, you won't even need them. I'm usually just loud enough to be heard over the drums and that's all I really need. If other people are cranking it, tell 'em to simmer the hell down!

Occasionally, if I'm playing a small venue and have to be right beside my drummer, I'll just wear one in the ear that faces the drummer.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

You can get some at you local drugstore. Normaly they have a good selection!
If not there's some good online retailer.
My sugestion would be: get some made for you ears, if you want to enjoy music until the end!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can find a package of simple foam earplugs at many hardware/builder stores, or places like Princess Auto, and buy a couple dozen for a couple bucks.

Worst case scenario, you can do what we used to do in the factory years ago; tear a square of bathroom tissue in half, moisten it with your saliva (chewing is good), and ram it in your ear. We used to use that in conjunction with headsets to offset what had to be constant 105db industrial noise. I won't suggest you get a perfect flat frequency response, but you'll knock at least 6db off, and you'll find it's much easier to play guitar with your fingers on the fretboard than with them in your ear. If my wife has a cold, and her congestion results in a particularly nasally noisy night, I just chew, cram, and sleep like a baby. Moistened tissue conforms nicely to the shape of your ear canal.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> You can find a package of simple foam earplugs at many hardware/builder stores, or places like Princess Auto, and buy a couple dozen for a couple bucks.
> 
> Worst case scenario, you can do what we used to do in the factory years ago; tear a square of bathroom tissue in half, moisten it with your saliva (chewing is good), and ram it in your ear. We used to use that in conjunction with headsets to offset what had to be constant 105db industrial noise. I won't suggest you get a perfect flat frequency response, but you'll knock at least 6db off, and you'll find it's much easier to play guitar with your fingers on the fretboard than with them in your ear. If my wife has a cold, and her congestion results in a particularly nasally noisy night, I just chew, cram, and sleep like a baby. Moistened tissue conforms nicely to the shape of your ear canal.


I would have to agree in terms of where and what to buy in this case. If you buy them at a music store am sure you will just pay more. Any safety supply place will have tons of selection and various sizes etc.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

mhammer said:


> You can find a package of simple foam earplugs at many hardware/builder stores, or places like Princess Auto, and buy a couple dozen for a couple bucks.


That's what I used to do, sure beats hearing the guitar and cymbals in my head hours after while I'm trying to sleep at night.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> You can find a package of simple foam earplugs at many hardware/builder stores, or places like Princess Auto, and buy a couple dozen for a couple bucks.


The problem with industrial earplugs is that they usually give you about 15 dB of attenuation which is way more than most musicians need and they cut some frequencies way more than others - typically the high frequencies are cut way more than the lows.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bw66 said:


> The problem with industrial earplugs is that they usually give you about 15 dB of attenuation which is way more than most musicians need and they cut some frequencies way more than others - typically the high frequencies are cut way more than the lows.


The ones in the drug stores have various ratings and have it printed on the package. They have real cheap ones and better quality ones that are a dollar or so more.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, the good news is that there are a number of low cost solutions available, such that one can try out different ones and decide what provides the best solution for the sound context one is working in. Indeed, it may well be that a person could end up with one choice when forced to be crammed up against the drummer on a small stage, and another when able to spread out a little more.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Well, the good news is that there are a number of low cost solutions available, such that one can try out different ones and decide what provides the best solution for the sound context one is working in. Indeed, it may well be that a person could end up with one choice when forced to be crammed up against the drummer on a small stage, and another when able to spread out a little more.


Yeah I remember going to my local music store and being quoted over $40 for a set of ear plugs... needless to say that freed up some leeway when it came to the cheap ones.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

A few years ago I purchased Etymotic Research ER20 ear plugs. They're designed specifically for musicians and concert goers. They are one-size fits all, not custom made. I believe that I paid about $15 or $20 for them. The problem at the time was finding a source online that would ship to Canada for a reasonable price. I don't remember where I ended up getting them from. They are okay and certainly do a better job than industrial or drugstore type ear plugs. I never wear them when I play, but then again I don't play metal or anything that gets too loud. I do wear them when I go to heavy rock shows. It's especially cool to be at the front near the speakers and feel the air moving and yet the music isn't too loud at all.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I just live with the tinitus. I have an A above middle C, constantly in my left ear. At least it gives me a tuning reference if nothing else is available.
Seriously though, I wish I had protected my ears all those years ago. Too long standing in front of bass cabs with Animal beating hell out of the skins beside me.
I also think years of listening to loud music, at home, with headphones on, didn't help.


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

i got custom formed hearing protection years ago but didn't start using them til later when i bothered getting some less attenuating filters for them (went from -25 db to -15db i think).

now they're awesome. i'll use foam ones in a pinch but the highs are cut too much. the customs are pretty flat.

i consider any setting with a drum kit played with sticks to be hearing damage guaranteed.

an audiologist i saw told be the worst problems he sees are drummers left ear and bassists right. i'm lookin' at YOU mr. hihat!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When I play in a band setting, we can speak to each other without yelling. I had one drummer who wore hearing protection. Although he was a talented player, it had a serious impact on his ability to use dynamics effectively.

Again, I'm of the opinion that plugs are a bandaid. Solving the root cause is the best solution for EVERYbody, including the FOH soundman. If the drummer is too loud, he/she needs to find a cure. If that means electronic drums or a plexi shield, so be it. 

I have yet to meet a guy who didn't play louder when wearing plugs. Maybe everybody in the audience should wear them too.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

pattste said:


> A few years ago I purchased Etymotic Research ER20 ear plugs. They're designed specifically for musicians and concert goers. They are one-size fits all, not custom made. I believe that I paid about $15 or $20 for them. The problem at the time was finding a source online that would ship to Canada for a reasonable price. I don't remember where I ended up getting them from. They are okay and certainly do a better job than industrial or drugstore type ear plugs. I never wear them when I play, but then again I don't play metal or anything that gets too loud. I do wear them when I go to heavy rock shows. It's especially cool to be at the front near the speakers and feel the air moving and yet the music isn't too loud at all.



This is what I ordered about a year ago. I had them shipped no problem. I don't wear them often but if it gets too loud on stage I'll put them in.


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

Milkman said:


> When I play in a band setting, we can speak to each other without yelling. I had one drummer who wore hearing protection. Although he was a talented player, it had a serious impact on his ability to use dynamics effectively.
> 
> Again, I'm of the opinion that plugs are a bandaid. Solving the root cause is the best solution for EVERYbody, including the FOH soundman. If the drummer is too loud, he/she needs to find a cure. If that means electronic drums or a plexi shield, so be it.
> 
> I have yet to meet a guy who didn't play louder when wearing plugs. Maybe everybody in the audience should wear them too.



i agree with this - but unless the drummer is playing jazz quiet it's going to damage his hearing and anyone real close. 

i'm probably more sensitive to it from always using protection (and as a result turning up too loud many times in the past unfortunately) but when i play drums with anything other than brushes alone recording it is obviously much louder than any music volume level i would be comfortable at. and i'm not playing loudly (i can sure do that if the situation requires it).


----------

